# 6 spd having issues getting into reverse



## takethegoat (Jul 12, 2009)

i have a '06 gto 6 spd and it has one hell of a time going into reverse... is this something that needs checked out? if so what do i say to avoid getting screwed over by the mechs since i dont really know anyone to check it out.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

There is a reverse lockout solenoid on the left side.
It may be malfunctioning. I posted a diagram on another 
thread:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/skip-shift-eliminator-22124/

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments/f2/5007d1246612040-skip-shift-eliminator-cags-system.jpg

(2) Reverse Lockout Solenoid 

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds like its a common thing that goes on with the T-56. Mine does the same thing, I'm going to do a fluid change to see if that helps. What helps sometimes if you go through the gears first before putting it into reverse.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've had that with 1st and reverse. Flipping the stick to neutral, cycling the clutch and trying to go back into the respective gear always does the trick. I've had a few cars that were stubborn going into reverse. Alternately, go to first and roll forward (slip the clutch just enough to grab) just a hair, then go to reverse... that works too.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> I've had that with 1st and reverse. Flipping the stick to neutral, cycling the clutch and trying to go back into the respective gear always does the trick. I've had a few cars that were stubborn going into reverse. Alternately, go to first and roll forward (slip the clutch just enough to grab) just a hair, then go to reverse... that works too.


I had an Eagle Talon TSi that had the same symotoms. When I pulled the gearbox, I found my syncros were worn


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

I did a fluid change (Royal Purple) and a new shifter. Then all those problems left.

what I am saying is it is probably your shifter wearing. It is a really poor design.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I had an Eagle Talon TSi that had the same symotoms. When I pulled the gearbox, I found my syncros were worn


My '91 Sunbird was the only car that had that problem. It was my moms car, which she bought new, but she never beat on it or anything. The Hurst in my GP has always been smooth as butter, except for popping out of 2nd & 3rd on decel. :lol: It got worse after having to jockey shift it one day when a clutch linkage broke coming home from work.


----------

